# Sheyenne River Valley National Scenic Byway, ND



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

While wandering around along the Sheyenne River I ran into this guy and his bro last night. Returned with the camera this morning and the older of the two flew across the river leaving lonesome by himself in the old dead oak. He could fly from branch to bracnch but was short on courage to make the attempt.



















Oh, that sun is bright.



















And this grassland sparrow nest. Not sure of species?










Need to add the Willet too and her nest. The three bottom eggs are dead but the top one might make it.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

A few wild flowers from the prairie hills.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Nice shots Dick. I have a few of those wild flowers in my yard mixed in with the others.

JPD217


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The Sheyenne Valley Scenic Byway is part of the North Country Trail that also runs through the grasslands in SE ND. These Western Prairie Fringed Orchid pictures were taken on the trail in the Sheyenne National Grasslands. They are truly unique flowers. While we were setting up 2 NDSU entomologists stopped to visit and they showed us some Hawk Moths they had collected with light traps. This particular moth was introduced into Canada for Leafy Spurge control and spread from there. The study is to see if this species will pollinate orchids.

The orchids were about 12" to 18" tall.




























And the Hawk Moth.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

As the season changes into summer the flowers in the Sheyenne Valley change too.

Cone Flowers.




























I'm not sure of this one but it was attractive.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Looks like Spiderwort, Dick.

huntin1


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Fall colors.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

A couple 13 lined ground squirrels. As cool fall temps approach these little guys are kind of slow in the morning. Later in the day they still have zip.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

A couple of Richardson ground squirrels. Still out in October.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Couple more shots from the Sheyenne Valley.

Snapper, a bit over 2 feet long.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Last evening we stopped by the river valley for a walk and saw a flowering crab swarming with Cedar Waxwings. No camera along so I thought I'd check it out this morning. They were still there pounding down the fruit on a cold March morning.

How a bird that small can choke down a fruit that large is beyond me.


----------

